# Anyone try Sycamore?



## delarosa74868 (Jan 7, 2011)

A guy down the street just cut down a Sycamore tree.  It was well over 100 feet tall.  I was wondering if anyone has smoked with it, or if you even can.


----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2011)

Numerous internet sources list sycamore wood as one that is NOT suitable for smoking.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 8, 2011)

Venture said:


> Numerous internet sources list sycamore wood as one that is NOT suitable for smoking.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Do you have a cite for one of those sources?


----------



## les3176 (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's one that says its poisonous when smoking...

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm  

With reading that i don't think i'd use it,just my .02 cents


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 8, 2011)

That's interesting.

I know conifers have lots of resin,but didn't know it was poisonous to smoke with.

Never got sick from the campfires using conifers that were plenty smokey.

I also read that the sycamore had some resins too. Too bad,nice tree.


----------



## venture (Jan 14, 2011)

OK.  I have seen it on several sites, one of which is listed above.

For a quote from a local site (this one) and from a pretty savvy source, see:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/50439/woods-for-smoking

If you want to try it, go ahead.  For myself, I will trust the knowledge of many who have gone before me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

